# EU fordert mehr Schutz für Aale



## Meefo 46 (7. März 2019)

Moin .

Toll soll die EU erstmal dafür sorgen das die Glasaal Fischerei aufhört dann kann man über weitere Sachen reden.

Aber da geht es wahrscheinlich um viel Geld und das regiert die Welt (EU)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. März 2019)

Genau so ist es. Der Reihe nach muss erst der illegale Glasaal-Fang aufhören und dann muss die Durchgängigkeit der Flusssysteme wiederhergestellt werden. Danach kann man, wenn überhaupt noch nötig, über Einschränkungen der Angler und Fischer nachdenken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die European Anglers Alliance (EAA) und die European Fishing Tackle Trade Association (EFTTA) mahnen schon seit vielen Jahren an, dass akute Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Aale nicht nur Fischer und Angler betreffen dürfen. Die langjährigen Forderungen der Angler, wie die Nachrüstung der Wasserkraftwerke und eine vertragsgemäße Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, Maßnahmen gegen den illegalen Glasaalfang und den übertriebenen Schutz der Kormorane, wurden in der Vergangenheit nicht in Angriff genommen.
> 
> Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband vertritt in gleicher Weise die Auffassung, dass der Aal alleine durch Fangverbote nicht zu retten ist und sieht darin keinen zielführenden Lösungsansatz.



Puhh, die von mir zitierten Textpassagen lassen mal wieder viel Spielraum für Spekulationen! Man spricht sich also nicht (mehr?) gegen Aal-Angelverbote aus, sondern sieht das gerechtfertigt, sobald eine (?) weitere Maßnahme erfolgt?

Anstatt die Vorlage 





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Aufgrund der schlechten Datenerhebung in den Mitgliedsstaaten sei es nicht möglich, den Einfluss der Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei auf die Bestände zu bewerten.


 aufzunehmen und sich klar zu positionieren, dass ohne Nachweise kein Angelverbot ausgesprochen werden darf, eiert man einmal mehr mit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie rum.

Diesen Punkt 





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Angler engagieren sich seit langer Zeit in den Binnengewässern und auch an der Küste intensiv um den Erhalt des Aals mit ihrem Geld und ihrer ehrenamtlichen Arbeit.


 hätte man gerne mit ein paar Zahlen und Fakten aus den letzten 10 Jahren untermauern können- und mal klar darstellen müssen, wie es ohne diese Arbeit beim Aalbestand aussehen würde. Ja, und gleichzeitig hinterherschieben, dass im Falle von Angelverboten diese Maßnahmen von Seiten der Angler sofort eingestellt werden und man mit aller Macht verhindern werden, dass auch zukünftig (Angler-) Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in solche Projekte fließen. Aber so...wird es bald Aal- Angelverbote geben. So wie es in SH ja bereits kurzzeitig der Fall war, auch wenn es fast keiner mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

Warum mit Zahlen beeindrucken wenn Blabla reicht?

Oder hat man evtl. keine Zahlen? 

Aber auch hier gehen die Meinungen unter Anglern auseinander. Die einen rufen nach einem Angelverbot  weil der Aal gefährdet ist. 
Schutz Schutz Schutz...einer muss ja Anfangen

Und die andere Gruppe....Erst die anderen..und wenn die dann kann man drüber reden.

Wie war die Diskussion beim Dorsch? 3 reichen? Angelverboot ist dochh ok?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2019)

Ich tanze mal wieder aus der Reihe und begrüße, das man sich schon mal auf so ein Positionspapier geeinigt hat.

Das heißt für mich, das man das Problem erkannt hat und sich zumindest damit beschäftigt. Darüber hinaus finde ich gut, das man auch den Glasaalfang als größtes Problem ausfindig gemacht hat. 

Das gerade die Verbauung hier nicht genannt wird, ist ärgerlich, aber in der WRRL beurteilt man ja auch diese und so besteht Hoffnung, das sich langfristig auch etwas zum Besseren wendet.

Fazit erst mal gut muss aber noch deutlich besser werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Aber auch hier gehen die Meinungen unter Anglern auseinander. Die einen rufen nach einem Angelverbot  weil der Aal gefährdet ist.
> Schutz Schutz Schutz...einer muss ja Anfangen



Beim Aal ist die Sachlage doch völlig klar: Erstrebenswert ist ein komplettes, EU-weites Fangverbot, INKLUSIVE Berufsfischerei, auf 10 Jahre. Und solange die Berufsfischer weiter entnehmen, besetzen wir im Verein weiter Glasaal in Flüsse und Teiche und ich hänge jedes Jahr zwei Dutzend in den Rauch (oder lege sie in die Bratpfanne).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich tanze mal wieder aus der Reihe und begrüße, das man sich schon mal auf so ein Positionspapier geeinigt hat.



Damit tanzt Du wirklich aus der Reihe- nämlich weil Du erkennst "das man sich auf ein Positionspapier geeinigt hat"! Denn da steht in Wirklichkeit



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Im Dezember 2018 hat die EAA dazu bereits ein Positionspapier “On the rebuilding of the European Eel (Anguilla anguilla) stock”[3] veröffentlicht.


 Ich hoffe, die haben das als Naturschutzverband in elektronischer Form veröffentlicht und dafür nicht noch einen Baum gefällt...Das wäre der Baum nämlich nicht wert!

Und somit heißt es auch nur für Dich



Testudo schrieb:


> Das heißt für mich, das man das Problem erkannt hat und sich zumindest damit beschäftigt. Darüber hinaus finde ich gut, das man auch den Glasaalfang als größtes Problem ausfindig gemacht hat.



Denn bis heute lässt sich nicht erkennen, dass man in der EU gewillt ist, das Problem illegaler Glasaalfang ernsthaft anzugehen. Ich denke man wird erst das Angeln verbieten! Und verkündet das stolz als "ersten Schritt zur Rettung des europäischen Aal". Schließlich folgt man mit einem Aal- Angelverbot dem Petitionspapier der EAA, also der Anglervertretung. 

Als im Dezember die 3- monatige Schließung der Fischerei (inkl. Freizeitfischerei) durch die EU beschlossen wurde, so wurde das ja von der EU quasi als Rettung des Aals gefeiert. Ich denke - und das meine ich verdammt ernst - es handelt sich hierbei um einen der größten Fehler der EU zur Rettung des Aals.

1. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass hierdurch dem Aal bereits geholfen wird, wofür es jedoch keine Nachweise gibt
2. In meinen Augen verschleiert man dadurch die wirklichen Probleme und zeigt, dass man diese auch nicht angehen will/ wird
3. Durch den Wegfall der legalen FIscherei haben die illegalen Glasaalfänger ein leichtes Spiel- keiner mehr, der während der Schließzeiten die Verbrecher beobachtet
4. Es fehlte der Aufschrei der Verantwortlichen, dass ein FIschereiverbot für 3 Monate nichts bringt. Sind mit dem Ergebnis wirklich alle zufrieden?

Die Verordnung zur Rettung des europäischen Aal ist aus 2007- passiert ist seitdem nichts mehr!!!! Die ist genauso wenig wert wie das Positionspapier der EAA...

Wer dieses Wischiwaschi gerne nachlesen möchte- das Teil heißt VERORDNUNG (EG) Nr. 1100/2007 mit Maßnahmen zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestands des Europäischen Aals.


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke man wird erst das Angeln verbieten! Und verkündet das stolz als "ersten Schritt zur Rettung des europäischen Aal". Schließlich folgt man mit einem Aal- Angelverbot dem Petitionspapier der EAA, also der Anglervertretung.


Exakt das wird geschehen.
Und danach erst mal lange Zeit gar nix mehr.

Und das Geilste: rund 50% der Angler werden Beifall klatschen,
weil sie genau diesen Mist mit "ersten Schritt" glauben.


----------



## tibulski (7. März 2019)

Hallo,

Der DAFV steht nach wie vor dazu, dass generelle Fangverbote in Deutschland kontraproduktiv sind.

Dass das Thema in anderen Ländern anders gesehen wird, mag auch mit den unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen in den jeweiligen Ländern zu tun haben. Auch als größtes Mitglied können wir der EAA mit seinen demokratischen Entscheidungsprozessen nicht vorschreiben, welche Position sie vertreten. Das wir es für Deutschland anders sehen, haben wir im Rahmen des „Minority Statements“ in der EAA Position und unserer eigenen Stellungnahme gegenüber der EU stets deutlich gemacht. Diese Position haben wir auch gegenüber der Wissenschaft und Politik in verschiedenen Treffen untermauert.

Auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung hat Dr. Uwe Brämick öffentlich vorgetragen: „Er bekräftigte, dass ohne die flächendeckenden Besatzmaßnahmen der Angler und Fischer eine Zielerreichung der Aal-Managementpläne unmöglich ist. Würde man die Besatzmaßnahmen aufgeben, so würde man auch weite Teile der deutschen Gewässer als Lebensraum für den Europäischen Aal aufgeben.“



Unser Kommentar dazu ist auch im Artikel beschrieben:

*Bankrotterklärung für den Fischschutz in Deutschland*

Für den DAFV käme die Aufgabe der Aal-Managementpläne einer Bankrotterklärung für den Fischschutz in Deutschland gleich. Der Aal ist eine heimische Fischart in Deutschland. Die Politik hat es über Jahre versäumt, notwenige Schutzmaßnahmen auf Grundlage bestehender Verträge umzusetzen (WRRL, Kormoranmanagement, FFH-Richtlinie). Sich einzugestehen, dass die Lebensräume auf Grundlage der aktuellen Situation für heimische Fische nicht mehr geeignet sind, ist nichts anderes als eine vollständige Bankrotterklärung für die Zukunft unserer heimischen Fischbestände - insbesondere der Wanderfische. Dies muss mehr als genug Anlass geben, die wirklichen Verursacher nun endlich in die Pflicht zu nehmen und die langjährigen Forderungen des DAFV mit konkreten Maßnahmen seitens der Politik zu hinterlegen.

https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/194-angeln-gehoert-zu-deutschland.html



Wir haben uns dazu im Nachgang mit Hr. Brämick und seinem Wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter im Institut in Postdam getroffen. Wir waren im BMEL in Bonn bei der Beratung über die Festlegung der3-monatigen Schonzeit in Meeresgebieten und haben dort die Position der Angler vertreten. Wir arbeiten eng mit der Sustainable Eel Group (SEG) zusammen um den Illegalen Handel mit Glasaalen zu unterbinden. Wir setzen uns auf allen Ebenen massiv gegen die kleine Wasserkraft ein. Unsere Mitgliedsverbände betreuen neben den Besatzprogrammen eigens Konzipierte Aal-Aufstiegsanlagen und führen dort ein Monitoring durch … Wir haben eine Initiative im EU-Parlament für ein gesamteuropäisches Kormoranmanagement initiiert, worauf der Abgeordnete Kuhn ja auch bei den jetzigen Beratungen zum Thema Aal Bezug genommen hat.  

Wer sich eingehender informieren möchte kann das unter den folgenden links nachlesen:

https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbe...verbote-fuer-den-aal-in-binnengewaessern.html

https://dafv.de/projekte/kormoran/i...einen-gesamteuropaeischen-loesungsansatz.html

https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbe...em-schutz-des-aals-in-europa-weitergehen.html

Lg,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Der DAFV steht nach wie vor dazu, dass generelle Fangverbote in Deutschland kontraproduktiv sind.


 Aber der DAFV lehnt ein Aalangelverbot nicht ab?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. März 2019)

Was tut der DAFV gegen das Aalfangverbot in BW?
Oder noch besser was tun die dortigen LFV dagegen?

https://schonzeiten.de/schonzeiten-fische-bw-baden-wuerttemberg-angeln-mindestmasse/

Wurde wenn möglich dagegen Klage eingereicht?


----------



## rustaweli (8. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Was tut der DAFV gegen das Aalfangverbot in BW?
> Oder noch besser was tun die dortigen LFV dagegen?
> 
> https://schonzeiten.de/schonzeiten-fische-bw-baden-wuerttemberg-angeln-mindestmasse/
> ...



Gilt aber auch nicht überall!
In meinem Bereich dürfte ich ihn befischen. Zählt nicht einmal zu den sogenannten "Edelfischen" und darf somit unbegrenzt entnommen werden. Lediglich Schonzeiten von Okt.-März sind einzuhalten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. März 2019)

cancel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. März 2019)

[


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> besetzen wir im Verein weiter Glasaal in Flüsse und *Teiche*



Auch in Gewässer wo sie gar nicht zum Laichen abwandern können?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch in Gewässer wo sie gar nicht zum Laichen abwandern können?



Jawoll. Gestern wurde der Fangbericht des vergangenen Jahres verlesen. 43 Aale wurden in Weihern gefangen. Der Bestand in dem Flüsschen, in dem wer Glasaal besetzen, ist ebenfalls hervorragend. Billig ist der Besatz (in Summe 1,5 kg pro Jahr) natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. März 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der DAFV steht nach wie vor dazu, dass generelle Fangverbote in Deutschland kontraproduktiv sind.
> 
> Olaf



Und warum hebelt ihr den ganzen Quatsch dann nicht argumentativ und mit Zahlen hinterlegt aus? Zumindest Fang- Zahlen der Berufsfischer sollten bekannt sein. Dann muss man doch nur die *Stückzahlen* der illegal gefangenen Glasaale dagegenhalten. Beides lässt sich aus den Fangmengen in Tonnen hochrechnen, wenn man ein Durchschnittsgewicht annimmt. Also Stückzahl gegen Stückzahl. Spätestens dann wird klar, wo die Hauptursache liegt. Selbst wenn man unterstellt, die Angler würden noch einmal so viel Aale Fangen, wie die Berufsfischer. Sollte es noch keine Studie über die Mortalität der Aale an Wasserkraftanlagen geben, dann frage ich mich, warum ihr nicht schon längst eine solche Studie in Auftrag gegeben habt. Die Halbherzigkeit mit der ihr an jedes Thema dran geht, macht mich krank.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Es gibt also Mitglieder in der EAA, die ein generelles Fangverbot für Angler befürworten und das bei heutigem Kenntnisstand?


Die gibt es, allen voran sind es die Iren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, was alles noch passieren wird, bevor irgendjemand mal die Reissleine zieht und kompetente Menschen mit diesen Themen beauftragt! Wenn das stimmen sollte, erwarte ich eine lückenlose Aufklärung von der Politik!

https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/fische-und-neunaugen/26012.html

Sollte die Aussage vom NABU nicht richtig sein, so erwarte ich von den Verantwortlichen in den zuständigen Behörden und Verbänden mit aller Härte gegen diese Veröffentlichung vom NABU vorzugehen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. März 2019)

Wenn diese Aussage vom link richtig ist wundert es  mich das noch keine Reaktionen erfolgt sind.Die Quelle bezieht sich ja schon auf Aal Untersuchungen von 2016.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. März 2019)

Das Aale den Herpes Virus tragen können ist schon lange bekannt.
Ein Impfstoff wird auch gesucht....wenn nicht sogar bereits gefunden.

Es ist aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich das Gewässer den Herpes Virus "bevorraten".
Der Herpes Virus kann sich lange im Wasser halten. Je wärmer das Wasser wird, desto mehr verbreitet er sich im Gewässer.
Man vermutet eine Eintragung durch Wasservögel.

Das ist halt Natur.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Aussage vom link richtig ist wundert es  mich das noch keine Reaktionen erfolgt sind.Die Quelle bezieht sich ja schon auf Aal Untersuchungen von 2016.



Und hat der NABU heute wieder rausgeholt....Jetzt greifen die mal wieder die von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände an. Nicht mal untereinander ist man freundlich miteinander.

Natürlich ist das mal wieder alles (nachweislicher) Blödsinn vom NABU, deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sollte die Aussage vom NABU nicht richtig sein, so erwarte ich von den Verantwortlichen in den zuständigen Behörden und Verbänden mit aller Härte gegen diese Veröffentlichung vom NABU vorzugehen.



Mal gucken, ob da etwas kommt oder ob der NABU Narrenfreiheit geniesst, obwohl Karneval vorbei ist


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Viele Medien haben das Thema vom NABU heute von der DPA ungeprüft übernommen und veröffentlicht. Was steckt wirklich dahinter? Ich habe mich heute dann doch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...esatz-mit-vorsaetzlich-infizierten-aalen.html


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,

wenigsten steht in den meisten Meldungen, dass das FLI den Besatz ausdrücklich empfiehlt.

Allerdings erst am Ende des Textes, bis wohin ein Großteil der Mediennutzer evtl. gar nicht liest.


----------



## UMueller (10. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viele Medien haben das Thema vom NABU heute von der DPA ungeprüft übernommen und veröffentlicht. Was steckt wirklich dahinter? Ich habe mich heute dann doch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
> 
> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...esatz-mit-vorsaetzlich-infizierten-aalen.html


 Die versuchen Angler ähnlich PETRA in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken, zu stigmatisieren. Manipulation durch Meinungsmache ist ein Mittel dazu. Wenn das am Ende Erfolg hat ist es fast aussichtslos auch wenn es sich als Lüge herausgestellt hat dagegen anzugehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Die versuchen Angler ähnlich PETRA in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken, zu stigmatisieren. Manipulation durch Meinungsmache ist ein Mittel dazu. Wenn das am Ende Erfolg hat ist es fast aussichtslos auch wenn es sich als Lüge herausgestellt hat dagegen anzugehen.



richtig, deshalb ist die "Stillhaltemethode" unserer Verbände ja so zu kritisieren


----------



## NaabMäx (10. März 2019)

Hallo, weis man, welche Daten wie erhoben wurden, und können die eingesehen werden?

mfg
NM


----------



## torstenhtr (10. März 2019)

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...Aale-in-der-Schlei-ausgesetzt,shmag61204.html


----------



## NaabMäx (10. März 2019)

Danke, meine aber zu Tröt 1  Glasaalfang. - entschuldige.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. März 2019)

Der Besatz von infizierten oder nicht geprüften Aalen in die 2010 noch seuchenfreie Schlei war ein Fehler. Damit wurde das Virus nur unnötig weiter verbreitet.
In sauberen Aufwuchsgewässern braucht es keine Immunisierung, da sich die Aale dort nicht infizieren können.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. April 2019)

Heute war ein längerer Artikel zum Aalbesatz in den hiesigen Gewässern in der Zeitung.

Mit welchem Aufwand das Ganze durchgeführt wird, der komplizierte Lebenszyklus,  wie bedroht die Aale doch sind etc, etc. .

Der Hammer dann zum Schlusss:

Leider würde keiner der besetzten Aale je die Sargasso-See ereichen, da zu viele Kraftwerksturbinen etc. im Weg stünden.

Da hat es mir komplett die Sprache verschlagen.

Mit solchen Statements stelt man doch den Sinn der  Aktion und die Motive komplett in Frage.  

Und sowas von einem Verband der eigentlich die Interessen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darstellen sollte.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Masse der Leser nicht bis zum letzten Absatz durchgehalten halt.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Heute war ein längerer Artikel zum Aalbesatz in den hiesigen Gewässern in der Zeitung.
> 
> Mit welchem Aufwand das Ganze durchgeführt wird, der komplizierte Lebenszyklus,  wie bedroht die Aale doch sind etc, etc. .
> 
> ...



Vielleicht denken sie langfristiger, als nur den heutigen Fängern den Fang zu sichern.
Wenn die Aale es nicht schaffen erfolgreich zu laichen, kann man sie auch gleich essen oder der Weltweiten Aquakultur verkaufen.
Immer daran denken, das Deutschland seine Glasaale ja auch einführt, heute also längs auf Glasaalfänger angewiesen ist.
Der Handel ist heute schon eingeschränkt, man stelle sich vor die Lieferanten würden auch Deutschland nicht mehr beliefern weil auch das kaum Nachwuchs bringe.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> kann man sie auch gleich essen oder der Weltweiten Aquakultur verkaufen.



Alternativ könnte man sie auch in solche Gewässer einsetzen, wo sie ne faire Chance hätten, das Meer zu erreichen, statt sie aus dem Kreislauf zu nehmen.

Würde ich zumindest als Laie so annehmen.

Ist aber vielleicht zu einfach gedacht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (9. April 2019)

Was wäre eine faire Chance?
ich bitte mal um Definition.

Und welche Gewässer sollten dies in Europa sein?
Welche Flüsse sind barrierefrei?

Antwort: KEINE


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Was wäre eine faire Chance?
> ich bitte mal um Definition.
> 
> Und welche Gewässer sollten dies in Europa sein?
> ...




Das stimmt so nicht, denn es gibt schon einige Gewässer, die komplett Barrierefrei sind, zumindest hier in Schleswig-Holstein...

Ich habe da ein Hausgewässer vor der Tür, da findet noch natürliche Glasaalaufstieg statt, es werden überhaupt keine Aale besetzt und sehr viele gefangen und es gibt kein einziges Hindernis. Genauso findet hier natürlicher Meerforellen- und Lachsaufstieg statt, sie Laichen hier sogar (wenn auch mit Unterstützung durch Abfischen, Abstreifen und künstliche Aufzucht) und werden auch relativ zahlreich gefangen.

Also immer vorsichtig mit allgemeinen vorschnellen Behauptungen.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

> Das ist nicht zu einfach gedacht, Du hat eher gar nicht nachgedacht



Da kennt also jemand hier alle Gewässerstrecken Europas?  Ich nicht.  Also tatsächlich keine Flüsse ohne Kraftwerke mehr?

Entschuldigung auch, dass ich dachte, die Anzahl der Kraftwerke könnte sich auf den Abstiegserfolg auswirken.

Als Laie dachte ich natürlich, dass es schon nen Unterschied macht, ob das 1 oder 50 sind.



> Was wäre eine faire Chance?



Wenn es zumindest ein Teil schaffen würde.

Und da die meisten Zeitungsleser  auch Laien sind, denke ich nach wie vor, dass dies ne schlechte Art von PR war.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (9. April 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn es gibt schon einige Gewässer, die komplett Barrierefrei sind, zumindest hier in Schleswig-Holstein...
> 
> Ich habe da ein Hausgewässer vor der Tür, da findet noch natürliche Glasaalaufstieg statt, es werden überhaupt keine Aale besetzt und sehr viele gefangen und es gibt kein einziges Hindernis. Genauso findet hier natürlicher Meerforellen- und Lachsaufstieg statt, sie Laichen hier sogar (wenn auch mit Unterstützung durch Abfischen, Abstreifen und künstliche Aufzucht) und werden auch relativ zahlreich gefangen.
> 
> Also immer vorsichtig mit allgemeinen vorschnellen Behauptungen.




Naja SH...im Grunde seit ihr dort oben auch nur eine grosse Sandbank.


----------



## sprogoe (10. April 2019)

Ich finde, der beste Schutz für Aale ist immer noch, wenn man sie in einen abschließbaren Räucherofen hängt.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich finde, der beste Schutz für Aale ist immer noch, wenn man sie in einen abschließbaren Räucherofen hängt.



Kühltruhe im verschlossenen Keller wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht?

Es geht aber auch nicht drum, wie man die Aale nun schützen soll, sondern um die Pressearbeit des Verbandes.

Erst schreibt man, dass die Bestände immer weniger werden und zuviele Glasaale nach Asien gehen.  Dann betont man aber ausdrücklich, dass man auch selber Glasaale nimmt, um sie in Gewässer zu setzen aus den es später keiner zum Ablaichen in die Sargassosee schafft.

Das kann man für gelungene PR halten, ich tue das aber nicht.


----------



## zokker (10. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und welche Gewässer sollten dies in Europa sein?
> Welche Flüsse sind barrierefrei?



Die Peene z.B.

Also immer her mir den Aalen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn es gibt schon einige Gewässer, die komplett Barrierefrei sind, zumindest hier in Schleswig-Holstein...
> 
> Ich habe da ein Hausgewässer vor der Tür, da findet noch natürliche Glasaalaufstieg statt, es werden überhaupt keine Aale besetzt und sehr viele gefangen und es gibt kein einziges Hindernis. Genauso findet hier natürlicher Meerforellen- und Lachsaufstieg statt, sie Laichen hier sogar (wenn auch mit Unterstützung durch Abfischen, Abstreifen und künstliche Aufzucht) und werden auch relativ zahlreich gefangen.
> 
> Also immer vorsichtig mit allgemeinen vorschnellen Behauptungen.



Ich denke da mal an die Stör. Meiner Meinung nach sich die Fänge von Aalen in den letzten Jahren aber auch dort sprürbar zurückgegangen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke da mal an die Stör. Meiner Meinung nach sich die Fänge von Aalen in den letzten Jahren aber auch dort sprürbar zurückgegangen.



Zumindest für den Bereich, wo ich die Hegepläne erstelle, muss ich dich enttäuschen, da sind die Fänge ziemlich konstant, sogar ganz leicht steigend.


----------

